# Tricolors and their colors.



## Pandapop (Jul 27, 2012)

After breeding tricolors for a short while, I've only come to see a few possible outcomes in color combinations when modifiers are added. Black tricolor, which I'm assuming is your basic tricolor, and then chocolate and blue tricolors.

My mice in particular carry the albino gene, and besides giving me albino babies, have never produced any pink-eyed dilutions. No dove, no silver, no champagne, etc.

So I guess it might be a silly question to ask, but I wanted to clear it up anyway.

Do Tricolors come in other shades? Other dilutions? Is a Silver or Dove tricolor possible?

I've seen red tricolors around the forums (I forgot the breeder(s), sorry!), even though I myself have never had any. But red obviously isn't a pink-eyed dilution.

Anyone know?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Technically you can make tricolour in any colour that shows piebald and splashed, since that is what tricolour is.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

But splash needs a c-dilute to show up in most cases, so although you can get p/p tricolor, it is a lot rarer and would be very faint. That means also that a black tri has to have c-dilutes so if you took the splash away it would not look like a black pied. From the mice throwing out albino maybe ce/c or ch/c if it has points.

Apparently a genetically pink eye splash looks like a dove brindle so add pied and you could have a dove tri.

Red tri can be caused by other genes than splash but not sure how common that is.


----------



## Pandapop (Jul 27, 2012)

Yeah, my tricolor girls give albino and then there's a few himi's. I could probably breed the pink-eyed gene in somewhere, but I feel like that would take several generations before I would start to see any pink-eyed tricolors, just because of how many different genes are necessary to even make tricolor. Currently I don't have any bucks that are genetically pink-eyed, either.

This is pretty interesting though. I might end up trying it out at some point.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Because the c-genes and the p-genes are on the same chromosome, it is harder than normal to change what you've got on one of those while keeping the other the same. It's not impossible, and I'd argue it's not even *as* hard as some people have argued in the past, but it's definitely not as easy as lining up, say, p-genes with b-genes.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I'd imagin the best c genes would be cch/cch, (so for dove tri a/a p/p cch/cch s/s spl/#. ) as those are the ones used for Argenti cream. Often with p a c dilutes you can end up the diluted coloir being white so looks like a PEW (for example a p/p ch/ce looks like pew). so one like that with splash would apear to have two colours as you wouldn't realy see Mich or a diffrence between the c diluted white and the pied white markings.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

cch doesn't really show splash very well, at least there's reports of it sometimes showing, sometimes not. Spl shows a lot better on the more recessive c-dilutes, so combinations of ch, ce, c (other than c/c)


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

If it's black-based, using cch/cch will give you black splashes on a sepia base...not very much contrast! The best c-combo for black-based tricolors is probably beige. It has a huge contrast between both the white and the black.

If you were to want to do a pink-eyed c-dilute, you'd have a hard hard time getting much contrast between the c-and-p-diluted parts and the parts that are only p-diluted. Since I've never seen a sepia dove, I wouldn't know what that would look like. There's one breeder in the US who regularly has dove-point siamese, and they're not much to look at. :/ I think Vallhunds was saying that a cch/cch p/p tricolor would be the best of the pink-eyed tris, since you might get more of a difference between the c-diluted color and the splashes.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Found this which might be interesting

Its a p/p splashed, so if it had s/s I would imagine would be the same colors but with a lot clearer white markings


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Laigaie said:


> I think Vallhunds was saying that a cch/cch p/p tricolor would be the best of the pink-eyed tris, since you might get more of a difference between the c-diluted color and the splashes.


Yep that's what I was getting at.  other wise you may find it hard to see three completely diffrent colours using the other c genes with p. Espicialy if you wanted the pink eyed colour in the right show shade as some of them are pail as it is with out c dilution on top.


----------

